# Anyone Make New year's Resolutions??



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HAhahaha, alright so let's see who did or did not, or plans on what ya wanna accomplish this year. I will go first 


*I want to quit smoking, 25 plus years will do a number on one's body, lol.
*I also want to start working out a little more, @ 34 years old, i am getting no younger, never worked out a day in my life, with my bad back and knees I will have to start slow and work up, but I would like to keep the weight I have gained just make it more toned and possibly strengthen my back and knees,
* I want to make my life a more positive one for myself, my dogs and everyone aroud me.
* I want to travel a little more this year, paying off my car this year will be a HUGE part of that 
* I also want to attend more shows as weel, ABKC, ADBA, AADR and UKC 

That is all for now, those are the most important ones I could think of, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got off the Depo (Birth Control) so I could lose weight and get back to normal this year


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing I can really help but I'm praying/hoping to be healthier this year, 2010 I have been more ill than I ever have been in my life! stinkin whooping cough going on 6 months and still strong, 5 months of bronchitis it not been so great for my lungs, so I figureget healthy to get my lungs clean so I can start running again and lose some wt!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly & Aireal, I think ya both sexy as all get out, but both great things to do


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I normally don't do the New Year's resolution thing, but:

Get some more ink this year.

Take a long trip on our (Harley) bikes.

Maybe stop in TX (see Tye's legs  & the rest of her toooo) on the trip?

Try not to cuss so much, this will be a tough one damn it all! :hammer:

Have sex everyday, i'm already behind on this one. ha ha ha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Dave, all very good resolutions, and ya know you are welcome if ya come this way


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> I normally don't do the New Year's resolution thing, but:
> 
> Get some more ink this year.
> 
> ...


yo stop by jax and pick me up for that ride i have been longing for awhile now!!!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> yo stop by jax and pick me up for that ride i have been longing for awhile now!!!!


K oa, a rockin nekkid party at Tye's place!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hell yes, Aireal bring yo butt and Dave you better stop by and get her, omg I am ALL about a nekkid party at my house


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Go back to school & finish!!
Play Wii fit daily, it actually helps teach you to work against your own weight & balance.
Agility w/ Lily


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo Candra those are awesome, and you know I have thought about gettin a Wii for that reason but the b/f laughs at me and I won't work out if someone is laughing at me, so I will just walk my dogs, I do wanna see about trying some yoga


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Make more time for me to go out and relax 

Get a better job

Loose weight 

Get a CERTAIN some one and my nephew to come up 

Wedding? maybe....hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOO Jo, those are good, and yeah wanna kick that certain someone's butt if she doesn't


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

She has to anyway she is gonna be in the wedding


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Take more walks with my dogs and lose weight.

Tye if have you thought about water aerobics? It's easy on joints, and helps strengthen your body.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Jo - yeah she will be ther with your nephew 

Aimee - I haven't thought of water aerobics, but I will, there is a YMCA not far from where I live, thansk girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> ooo Candra those are awesome, and you know I have thought about gettin a Wii for that reason but the b/f laughs at me and I won't work out if someone is laughing at me, so I will just walk my dogs, I do wanna see about trying some yoga


LoL, I was laughing at myself. I HATE working out infront of ppl, especially my hubby it's weird, it's like I can feel his dirty thoughts >.< & I consider my work out time. ME TIME

Anywho, the wii fit has balance games, yoga, strength training & aerobics. It also does a daily health test. I thought the thing was bogus until I tried it out, lol.

One of the games is hoola hooping I was laughing my bum off at myself, cause you have to shimmy yourself & lean to catch hoops in the air... There's also a soccer game where you get hit in the head by cleats if you're not careful, lol.

But the fit board actually helps w/ the yoga poses & can tell if you're breathing incorrectly. Kinda creepy but cool.

we got ours used but works all the same


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks again girl, see, I am the same way, I don't want him laughin at me or him lookin wanna be by myself, I never get any ME time, so that would be perfect, i am for sure gonna look into it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> thanks again girl, see, I am the same way, I don't want him laughin at me or him lookin wanna be by myself, I never get any ME time, so that would be perfect, i am for sure gonna look into it


Oh the fitness games are all on one disc too . I think he said he got ours off ebay or CL but not sure


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I may actually know someone who has one that wants to sel it, awesomeness, lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

ummmm, I don't make resolutions cuz I never stick to them. I do however want to quit smoking by my wedding in September, but I have my doubts, hence not making a resolution.

I have an entire list that I would love to stick to, but I'm making no resolutions.

Good luck everyone that has made resolutions, I most definately hope ya'll have the will power to stick to them!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lacy, I really want to stick to mine, as I said I am gettin no younger,  But I feel ya, hope you can stick to your sgirl


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

me too. I think Ima need some drugs for mine. I have tried nicorette, and wellbutrin (sp), oh and the e cigarette. nothing worked. I dont want to do chantex cuz it can make me sleep funny, and change my mood-which doesn't need to get any worse. 

Have you tried anything to help quit??? how bout anyone else??? what helped people here quit mokin the cigs???? I need help!!!!!


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive had some people say the e-cigs are good dunno about for quitting but for staying off. I just kinda quit cold Turkey


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is what I heard is best Lacy, just do it cold turkey, as I have one in my mouth, ughhh, yeah we can do it together Lacy


----------

